# Vet Appointments for Pets--Everyone's



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

I thought maybe we could use a thread to talk about *our Vet appointments for our pets*.  Feel free to post about your pets appointments.

Today I took Suzy to the Vet for her Lepto/etc. vaccine, to have her ears cleaned and examined, and to also check her for allergies.  It was a new Vet as the old one just retired.  First off I was nervous about a new Vet seeing her.  Plus I did not get to go inside with her but walked her to the door with the Vet Tech.  The place I go to only has curbside appointments now.  Meaning they come out to get your pet and you can't go inside. 

The new Vet called me in my car to tell me what was going on with Suzy's ears and that her exam shows she is doing well.  I was happy to find out this Vet is pretty thorough.  He did a Senior Exam on her, cleaned her ears and put the first dose of ointment in her ears for the bacterial infection she has.  I'm glad he did a cytology on her ears to find out what was causing the problems.  The last Vet never did that.

They gave me an ear wash liquid to use on her ears every 4 days for the next 2 weeks and an ointment to get rid of the infection and I have to put it in her ears twice a day. 

The Vet Tech was very, very nice as was the new Vet.  I'd say it was a good experience today.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)

I had the  same experience as you Ruthanne...  It is  curbside appointments only here too.    I made the appointment  at a good time ..  2 days before Thanksgiving,  so people were at the grocery store shopping,  and not at the vet office! 

They called when they were coming out to my car to get Lil'Bear   and take him inside,    and they called me  a couple times  while  checking  him out.  
Lil'Bear  needed his yearly booster shots, heartworm check, etc.  ...  also  a new rabies tag ( 3 yrs)  and they took care of that. 

He's in pretty good health,  but has been dealing with allergy problems since last year.  
He's almost 11 yrs. old and has some liver issues with aging,  and all choices of dealing with the allergies don't help the liver problem.  
So have to balance out treatment when he needs it.   

But the vet visit was good,  though  expensive.   No surprise there!


----------



## Remy (Dec 5, 2020)

My two (pictured) went in for their annual visit recently. They are allowing you in but had a seat out in the hall with the exam door open and you could speak with the vet and tech. Masks required and I had to call from the parking lot to let them know I was there and they let me in. They are keeping the doors locked. If picking up food or medication they bring it out to your car. I've done this and order and pay over the phone with my credit card from home. My vet stated they have had no decline in business.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I had the  same experience as you Ruthanne...  It is  curbside appointments only here too.    I made the appointment  at a good time ..  2 days before Thanksgiving,  so people were at the grocery store shopping,  and not at the vet office!
> 
> They called when they were coming out to my car to get Lil'Bear   and take him inside,    and they called me  a couple times  while  checking  him out.
> Lil'Bear  needed his yearly booster shots, heartworm check, etc.  ...  also  a new rabies tag ( 3 yrs)  and they took care of that.
> ...


Yes, the vet is expensive that's for sure.  I'm glad Lil'Bear is in pretty good health.  What liver issues does he have and how do allergies affect the liver?  I'm curious.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)

Allergies don't affect the liver ( I don't think )  ...   the treatments for allergies can.

They treat allergies in a number of ways   .... one is allergy pills.   Bear can't/won't  take them.   He spits them  out!
Another_ new treatment_ is some kind of antibodies injected into their system..  but* I refuse * to go that route!!   (something to do with hamster glands,  and the stuff  is  from China) ....ugh!!!! ...  Cytopoint is the name of the treatment.  ...have read where that has harmed more dogs, then  helped.
And the old fashioned  treatment of steroid shots,   and that is something you never want.


----------



## Lee (Dec 5, 2020)

Curbside here too, for food pickup and exams. One thing weighing heavily on my mind is my Ranger is getting old, noooo he is old at almost 19 and still hanging in there with meds. But if and when it comes time for the inevitable will they let me in to be with him?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Remy said:


> My two (pictured) went in for their annual visit recently. They are allowing you in but had a seat out in the hall with the exam door open and you could speak with the vet and tech. Masks required and I had to call from the parking lot to let them know I was there and they let me in. They are keeping the doors locked. If picking up food or medication they bring it out to your car. I've done this and order and pay over the phone with my credit card from home. My vet stated they have had no decline in business.


Sorry but I don't see any pictures.  I'm glad you had a good experience there.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Allergies don't affect the liver (I don't think)  ...   the treatments for allergies can.
> 
> They treat allergies in a number of ways   .... one is allergy pills.   Bear can't/won't  take them.   He spits them  out!
> Another new treatment is some kind of antibodies injected into their system..  but* I refuse * to go that route!!   (something to do with hamster glands,  and the stuff  is  from China) ....ugh!!!! ...  Cytopoint is the name of the treatment.  ...have read where that has harmed more dogs, then  helped.
> ...


Have they told you any reason for the elevated liver tests?


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> Curbside here too, for food pickup and exams. One thing weighing heavily on my mind is my Ranger is getting old, noooo he is old at almost 19 and still hanging in there with meds. But if and when it comes time for the inevitable will they let me in to be with him?



I would think so.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> Curbside here too, for food pickup and exams. One thing weighing heavily on my mind is my Ranger is getting old, noooo he is old at almost 19 and still hanging in there with meds. But if and when it comes time for the inevitable will they let me in to be with him?


What meds does he take and what are they for?


----------



## Remy (Dec 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Sorry but I don't see any pictures.  I'm glad you had a good experience there.


Thanks. I just meant my profile picture.


----------



## Remy (Dec 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> Curbside here too, for food pickup and exams. One thing weighing heavily on my mind is my Ranger is getting old, noooo he is old at almost 19 and still hanging in there with meds. But if and when it comes time for the inevitable will they let me in to be with him?


Lee, I'm really sorry. Could you call and ask them? That would be a worry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Remy said:


> Thanks. I just meant my profile picture.


Oh ok now I see them--very cute!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Remy said:


> Lee, I'm really sorry. Could you call and ask them? That would be a worry.


Yes I agree.


----------



## Lee (Dec 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> What meds does he take and what are they for?


Ranger is a complicated kitty and his medical history bears witness to that fact. Actually we thought we might have to have him put down at a year old as we were running him to the vet twice a week to be given injections to hydrate him plus he was overdosing him on a drug called Metachlopromide to boot. We had just moved to a new city and latched on to a bad vet with bad advice only interested in the cha ching aspect.

We took him to our old vet 300 miles away who was aghast at the amount of meds Ranger was taking. One quarter the amount would have sufficed. We were sort of planning to move back again anyway so the 300 mile trip to Ranger's vet was the perfect excuse.

So all these years later we have the same original vet, and while we did move again and again and again, at present the trip is less than 100 miles for vet visits. Sheesh.....what I do for this cat.

He has what is known as a leaky bowel meaning that the germs from the bowel travel back to the stomach and he is on a 5 day on 12 day off regimen of Amoxicillin an antibiotic to push the germs back down. Always has taken Prednisolone too. And in the past year became hyperthyroid so was put on a strict diet with absolutely nothing else except the prescribed food. No treats, no people food at all.

This did not work out, the cat was used to nibbling a bit of whatever I was having and both of us were miserable. Sort of like telling a 90 year old man who was dying of lung disease anyway that he could not have that cigarrette. I talked to the vet who agreed that it comes down to "quality of life" and he is now on a drug called Felimizole to control the hyperthyroidism. I know that this drug can be hard on the kidneys, I accept that but he is now on a kidney diet, can eat what he wants and let nature take it's course. I just hope it was the right decision.


----------



## Remy (Dec 6, 2020)

@Lee you are amazing for what you have done for your kitty.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)

Lee said:


> Ranger is a complicated kitty and his medical history bears witness to that fact. Actually we thought we might have to have him put down at a year old as we were running him to the vet twice a week to be given injections to hydrate him plus he was overdosing him on a drug called Metachlopromide to boot. We had just moved to a new city and latched on to a bad vet with bad advice only interested in the cha ching aspect.
> 
> We took him to our old vet 300 miles away who was aghast at the amount of meds Ranger was taking. One quarter the amount would have sufficed. We were sort of planning to move back again anyway so the 300 mile trip to Ranger's vet was the perfect excuse.
> 
> ...


@Lee Wow, your kitty and you have been through the works!!  Makes me mad when I hear of bad vets giving too much meds and just out for the $.  Sounds like you are doing your best for the kitty and you care so very much to do all that you do.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)

Remy said:


> My two (pictured) went in for their annual visit recently. They are allowing you in but had a seat out in the hall with the exam door open and you could speak with the vet and tech. Masks required and I had to call from the parking lot to let them know I was there and they let me in. They are keeping the doors locked. If picking up food or medication they bring it out to your car. I've done this and order and pay over the phone with my credit card from home. My vet stated they have had no decline in business.


I'm so glad at least you get to go inside.  I long for the day I can do that, too.


----------



## Remy (Dec 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm so glad at least you get to go inside.  I long for the day I can do that, too.


It's got to be hard especially if something is going on with a pet health wise, not just their annual or shots. You want to ask questions and be there. It's hard to do over the phone. But if it helped keep everyone safe, I guess it's the best. I don't know what the emergency 24/7 vet office is doing. I had to utilize them a number of years ago with one of my departed kitties.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)

Remy said:


> It's got to be hard especially if something is going on with a pet health wise, not just their annual or shots. You want to ask questions and be there. It's hard to do over the phone. But if it helped keep everyone safe, I guess it's the best. I don't know what the emergency 24/7 vet office is doing. I had to utilize them a number of years ago with one of my departed kitties.


It caused me sleepless nights and terrible anxiety (imagining the worst) worrying about taking my dog in for her exam, shot and ear issues.  I didn't know the new doctor either--I wanted to meet him and see how he treated her.  She's an older dog and fearful of vets.  I've always gone in with her to reassure her.   I'm very glad that is over with.  I can't wait till things are back to normal.  I feel everyone's vet issues are valid.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2020)

I only had to take my dog in once so far during the pandemic, it was for heartworm medication and they said he needed a blood test first.  We have the curbside too, had to wait in my car for a tech to get him and bring him in.  Turns out they decided he didn't need the blood work yet anyway, but brought him out with the meds.  Called when I got home and paid for the visit (meds only) on my landline.

Before we left on our last camping trip in September, he had signs of an ear infection.  I was able to tell them about it over the phone and his vet approved a script for ear drops.  I just went into the building to pick it up at the desk and pay for it.

Now, I got a notice that he's due for two shots in December.  Will make an appointment and likely have to wait in the parking lot again to have them get him for the vaccinations.

My dog is super friendly and is okay with people, so I don't worry about him.  My cat, on the other hand is very afraid of people and other animals.  I dread the day I have to bring him in via the parking lot, I like to be with him for support and comfort, that won't be possible.  We pet parents are extra stressed now during the pandemic, my heart goes out to those whose pets have severe illnesses or injuries.

My nephew recently had to put his dog to sleep, his Cavalier King Charles spaniel had heart issues which mandated daily medications and attention.  His life ended with a seizure and he was rushed to the vet who recommended he be put down.  Thankfully for my nephew they let him into the building to say goodbye, and let him alone with his baby for a private farewell.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> It caused me sleepless nights and terrible anxiety (imagining the worst) worrying about taking my dog in for her exam, shot and ear issues.  I didn't know the new doctor either--I wanted to meet him and see how he treated her.  She's an older dog and fearful of vets.  I've always gone in with her to reassure her.   I'm very glad that is over with.  I can't wait till things are back to normal.  I feel everyone's vet issues are valid.


I understand about the change of doctor's Ruthanne.  We had a wonderful vet who took care of all of our pets for over twenty years, he was experienced, wise, loved our furkids and was very trusted by us.  He retired and I felt like we lost a best friend, we go to a clinic with numerous doctors and the place was run differently after our vet retired. 

 I think it was taken over by other people, the rates went up and the faces changed, although a few older docs stayed.  I checked out several vets there and found one that seems to be very good, although she hasn't seen my cat yet.  It will be great when the virus has been controlled and we can get things back to some sense of normalcy.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 7, 2020)

My cat now is Sally, but before her we had MissKitty for 16 years.  That cat had more ailments...our local vet washed his hands of us and sent us on to the Angell Animal Medical Center, a state of the art hospital here in Boston.  My husband used to joke that she was the only cat he'd ever met with her own Dermatologist, Dentist, Ophthalmologist, Cardiologist, Gastroenterologist and Orthopedic specialist.  Despite all this, she was a happy and playful girl and didn't really appear ill until the last 2 months of her life.  She passed away from a heart attack, which was a revelation to me, I never knew cats could have heart attacks.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 25, 2021)

These are the kind of appointments i don't like.
This past Thursday Shaalee was not herself at all.....other than her tail down.....she kept licking her little bottom.....she was very agitated.....checked this out.....she had a soft lump by her bum hole....felt very hot....she was just not feeling well.
Left it for the nite, and called in the morning about bringing her in for a check.....the lump was bigger.
The receptionist i got was LESS THAN COMPASSIONATE......she said nothing open till next week wednesday......6 days away.
Was NOT HAPPY
After lunch went down to the vet and insisted on how she's very sick.
I talked to a different receptionist......she told me to go home and get her.....so i did thankfully.....and saw a vet within 15 minutes.
Shaalee had an annal abscess......the abscess was as big my thumb to my first joint.....wonder how long she had this on the inside before growing out ......
The vet said the appointment on the upcoming Wednesday, was not satisfactory.....she removed some puss with a needle, she lanced it, and squeezed a lot of puss matter out.......meanwhile.....she was a great little girl through all this.
Was prescribed antibiotics for 2 weeks, possibly another week after.
Kept Wednesday's appointment to have her bottom checked to see how it's doing.
She's back to being my sweet little girl.
One thing that a negative.....is the meds are a bit constipating.


----------



## Jules (Apr 25, 2021)

Poor Shaalee.  TG you insisted that she be seen.  That first receptionist was incompetent.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)

MickaC said:


> These are the kind of appointments i don't like.
> This past Thursday Shaalee was not herself at all.....other than her tail down.....she kept licking her little bottom.....she was very agitated.....checked this out.....she had a soft lump by her bum hole....felt very hot....she was just not feeling well.
> Left it for the nite, and called in the morning about bringing her in for a check.....the lump was bigger.
> The receptionist i got was LESS THAN COMPASSIONATE......she said nothing open till next week wednesday......6 days away.
> ...


I'm glad they got her in and helped her, poor thing.


----------

